# Luv Ya Bum!



## RPM371 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sad news. He always reminded me of my Dad. I always thought he was one of the most underrated coaches in the NFL. If he just had one more year in Houston he _would_ have kicked the damn door in. We'll miss ya Bum!








> O.A. (Bum) Phillips, a colorful Texan who served as head coach of the Houston Oilers for six years and the New Orleans Saints for the next five, died Friday at his ranch in Goliad, Tex. He was 90.
> 
> 
> Oail Andrew Phillips was born Sept. 29, 1923, in Orange, Tex. His nickname originated when a little sister tried to say brother and it came out bumble. Years later, he said, I dont mind being called Bum, just as long as you dont put a you in front of it.
> ...


[video=youtube;pyGpzdnVMRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pyGpzdnVMRE[/video]


----------



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow !!! I didn't know he died. He was my absolute favorite when he was with the Oilers. sad.  & be kind.


----------

